
What people get wrong about the infamous 1994 McDonald's hot coffee lawsuit - edward
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/12/16/13971482/mcdonalds-coffee-lawsuit-stella-liebeck
======
numpad0
Trying to save a click: she sued because McD coffee per SOP was notoriously
hot at 190F(88C), not she was just so dumb

~~~
coronadisaster
Also she got $20k in medical expenses from the burns and McDonald first
offered to pay only $800 which is why she sued and got what she got.

